

Water-Recycling Shower - ronyeh
http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/11/tech/innovation/futuristic-water-recycling-shower-orbsys/index.html

======
ronyeh
[http://orbital-systems.com/technology/](http://orbital-
systems.com/technology/)

------
PhantomGremlin
To recycle a phrase popular in the '60s: "save water, shower with a friend".

